# finished with cage



## anelk002 (Jul 24, 2012)

[attachment=4632]I just finished my cage for my b&w Tegu I should be getting next week. It wasn't as hard to build as I thought.Right now I'm testing out temps and I feel they may be a little high. The hot side has an ambient temp of 108-110 but the actual rock surface directly under the lamp is 129. The cool side isn't very cool at 84. I'm using a 75watt halogen bulb. Are these temps too high or should I drop down to a 60 or even 50.


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry i cant answer your question but i do like your cage. What did u use to make the sliding glass door?


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2012)

Temps are too high. What are you using for uvb?


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks I bought plastic tracks online as well as the glas. James that's what I thought so I ran to home depot and switched out the 75 watt for a 50 and its much better. About 2" above rock is 99 and actual rock hits 110. The ambient on the warm side is around 85 and on above the hide on cool side is 80-82 and under hide is upper 70s. The pet store in my area only had one reptisun 10.0 but they had a blowout sale on the reptiglo 8.0. It was 4 24" bulbs for $36!!  so for now I have one reptisun and the other is the glo. From what I have seen apparently the reptiglo 8.0 r better than the new reptiglo 10.0 even though they r gettin rid of them.


----------



## bangem1988 (Jul 24, 2012)

wow this enclosure is almost the exact same as mine


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 24, 2012)

I actually stole the idea from James lol the top 6" comes off so that it can fit through doors.


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2012)

What are the dimensions? You may not need those vents. Are they close-able?


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 24, 2012)

It is 6x3x2.5 the vents arnt that big I was going for a little smaller but the cut out was just a tad too big so I had to go with bigger vents. the actual cutout is half that size.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! anyone care to send some blueprints? lol


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2012)

In my 6*3*3.5 and my 8*3.5*3 I didn't have any vents. If you notice humidity is not staying up, try closing off the vents.


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 24, 2012)

Will do thanks. All this week I'm doing testing to make sure everything is where it needs to be. All day today humidity stayed between 65-70% and that's with no water bowl inside but ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## anelk002 (Jul 29, 2012)

So I switched to a 50watt bulb but even though temps of thermometer said they were fine it did not feel warm enough when I touched it. So I went and bought a good temp gun instead of the probe thermometers. It showed only 95 max so I upgraded to a 75 again and now it seems perfect with max in dead center at 115 but usually stays 108-110 in basking spot. So for people that use the probes I would def recommend a gun instead bc mine was almost 20 degrees off!!!


----------

